# Urgent visa advice needed



## youssefsalmah (Apr 3, 2013)

Dear all,

My step-mother has recently been given a job opportunity in Singapore which allows her children a visa. However, my step-sister and I are not covered by her umbrella of immigration as we are both over the age of 21 years old and are seen as independent. We have been granted health insurance by the company employing my step-mother but nothing more… as British citizens we are allowed a three month visitor’s visa and can apply for work to obtain a working visa. Can anyone help shed any light on the types of jobs that will allow this type of visa and if it’s possible to travel to Malaysia for a few days in order to renew our three month visas and if so how many times would this be possible?

Kind regards,
Youssef and Salmah


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Add to that, you 'may' use JB for clock-reset, if you comply with ICA's new rules of 5 days away from Singapore before coming back .. and again, as BBCWatcher says - don't do it more than once .. or you maybe denied entry for 3 months to 12 months.

and while on Social visa, you cannot work - you will be barred from Singapore if you engage in any work while on SVP !!!!

BTW, how old is your step-mother ?


----------

